# Using TACACS to authenticate



## supadee718 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can anyone provide the steps to get a FreeBSD server to authenticate with TACACS+ or point in the right direction to get some directions. I have been googling for 2 days now. Thanks.


----------



## pauloperes (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

Do you want to authenticate the users Freebsd on tacacs server centralized?

Paulo


----------



## supadee718 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Paulo, yes that is what I would like to do, us TACACS+ as my centralized authentication server and have all user stored there including the FreeBSD users. I have a cisco ACS and I want it to be the central user store and have the FreeBSD user authenticate there.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never used it but have a look at pam_tacplus(8).


----------

